# Mount Flat TV Without Drilling?



## RickyRozay (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to find a solution to wall mount a TV without drilling anything into the wall, kind of similar to those ultra strength sticky hook things you can put on walls...

http://www.bracketfinder.co.uk/wall...jKP-6FeNumW-47Tt2AMjlqlAHJrKY_EOrEBoCV7nw_wcB

I found this, which doesnt actually say it doesnt need a drill, but from the look of it its just using the tacky type method the hooks do

Regardless, it seems quite expensive! Does anybody know if there are any other products out there? (PS. living in the UK is a pain in the ass cos we dont ever have cheap useful products compared to the USA)

Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2016)

Bracket you linked still uses screws to mount. I don't know of any products that will do what you want. Honestly the idea of hanging a TV with sticky stuff probably isn't a great idea.


----------



## RickyRozay (Nov 20, 2016)

Problem I have is that its a rental property so we cant do any permanent damage to the wall e.g. drilling


----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2016)

Then get a TV stand. There is no way to hang a 50-150# television using tape.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 20, 2016)

RickyRozay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to find a solution to wall mount a TV without drilling anything into the wall, kind of similar to those ultra strength sticky hook things you can put on walls...
> 
> ...


if its sticky enough to hang a tv off of it will "damage" the walls when you remove it far more than a few screws will. screw holes are easy enough to fix with a little spackle and paint.


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 20, 2016)

There's quite a few sticky brackets and they're suppose to be super strong too but I would never do it.


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 20, 2016)

Erard standit:










It's a little bit on the expensive side, but you get the idea


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 20, 2016)

RickyRozay said:


> Problem I have is that its a rental property so we cant do any permanent damage to the wall e.g. drilling



Usually you can fix the holes when you move out?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 20, 2016)

Floor to Ceiling 2"x2" (tight Fit of Course )>>>> Cross Braced with flying Butress at Base's..(Free Standing)

Could look cool if you use decent Stained wood and your Carpentry /friends Carpentry Skills are half decent :
just an off the Dead Brain Cell idea and yes i'm a cheapscape Ghetto idea Guy   (have to be  ..)


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2016)

RickyRozay said:


> Problem I have is that its a rental property so we cant do any permanent damage to the wall e.g. drilling


I do too, and I drilled four holes anyways. When I move a small amount of spakle (drywall filler) and a bit of white paint and they'll never notice.


----------



## 64K (Nov 20, 2016)

I think @blobster21 has a good idea. Get a narrow stand and put it as close to the wall as possible. Unless you have young kids running around then it might get tipped over.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 20, 2016)

Would something like this work @RickyRozay?




http://www.tvfurnituredirect.co.uk/cantilever-gloss-black-tv-stand


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 20, 2016)

Double Door Free Standing Wardrobe aquired from your local newspaper/gumtree for "" Nothing or Free ""
Mount on Rear panels   Open Doors to use  >>>> close doors when not in use to keep out of sight
some storage space for odds and sods as well


----------



## RickyRozay (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow this forum is amazing, I dont know anywhere else I could get so many replies so fast!

Thank you everybody for all the suggestions


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 20, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> Erard standit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One customer liked the Standit 400, and the other customer review for the Standit 600 is "Not so good; light and flimsy and overpriced."


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Usually you can fix the holes when you move out?


Right. Every landlord expects tenants to hang pictures and things. I see no difference with hanging a TV wall mount. Yeah, the holes are bigger, but spackling still does the trick. They will like paint the place when you move out anyway as scuffs and other damage to the paint is expected wear and tear.

That said, you can get a decent TV stand for cheap (or a small fortune) that will support your TV plus house your cable box, Blu-ray player, AV receiver and more too.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 20, 2016)

If you are renting an older place with picture rails, ghetto a hanger from wire and hooks.
If it is newer and doesn't have the rails, a stand as suggested above should do.


----------



## Vario (Nov 20, 2016)

To fix holes, spackle or toothpaste or putty and then throw some paint over it.  Everyone who rents does this.  Not a big deal.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 20, 2016)

Putting a few screws in the wall is not unreasonable. Or lag bolts just fix it when you move

But if you have a girlfriend like my ex you might want a stand. So you can move the furniture  a lot


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2016)

i just went through this and got my landlord to install the TV mount himself, so he was happy with the location.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2016)

Isn't shit like this why you pay deposits ?, but yeah try what Mussels said and get him to do it .

There is always HiFi cabinets too.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i just went through this and got my landlord to install the TV mount himself, so he was happy with the location.


I'm a landlord myself, own a 8plex apartment building. I dont mind small holes in the wall. I just use some drywall filler that I get at home depot or one time I use tooth paste to fill in the hole, let it kinda dry while I clean other things then took some paint over the tooth paste and looks new.

I have yet for someone to ask me to install their TV but who knows in the future. My favorite one was someone got locked out at 3am and decided to call me to let them in. Never stops but the money is good.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2016)

Look out for cables and pipes concealed in the wall.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2016)

RickyRozay said:


> Wow this forum is amazing, I dont know anywhere else I could get so many replies so fast!
> 
> Thank you everybody for all the suggestions


Are You 100% the Landlord/Property owner wont allow a Vesa mount?? Many are fine IME with them, mine is just 2 Lag Screws that screw into the Studs...aka, 2 1/4" holes in wall, very easy to patch.

just an idea


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm proud of you guys.  No one mentioned duct tape.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 21, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm proud of you guys.  No one mentioned duct tape.


well the bailing wire was covered in post 17. duct tape would be redundant at this point.


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 21, 2016)

Very impressed someone found the leaning stand answer.  

Depending on the size of wall you can give up a few inches, to a few feet, of living space to create a facade.  This gives you full ability to create a clean installation into a high strength substructure.  Be that sandbags as a counterweight or more technical solutions.  If you opt to give up a few feet it's really simple to make an entryway and easily manage all the wires.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 21, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> I'm a landlord myself, own a 8plex apartment building. I dont mind small holes in the wall. I just use some drywall filler that I get at home depot or one time I use tooth paste to fill in the hole, let it kinda dry while I clean other things then took some paint over the tooth paste and looks new.
> 
> I have yet for someone to ask me to install their TV but who knows in the future. My favorite one was someone got locked out at 3am and decided to call me to let them in. Never stops but the money is good.



I'm also a landlord. I own a second house that I rent out. Whenever a tenant moves out there are always a number of screws, nails, small holes for me to plug and paint over. I don't even charge tenants for this as I expect people to have pictures and other bits hanging on their walls. 

Hanging a TV on the wall in today's age is considered NORMAL.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2016)

Cable - Pipe And Stud Detector 3-In-1...........Be careful when you are drilling holes in a property you dont know.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008IFTRKI/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 21, 2016)

BTW, toothpaste, while not recommended, works for tiny brad holes. But the holes needed to mount a TV are too big and you should use hole filler for that. That said, using toothpaste is not ethical, IMO. I mean, unless the landlord is a slumlord who refuses to fix your door locks, leaky roof, hot water or get rid of the flea-ridden rats in the basement, for $4, do it right.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ...Stud Detector... . Be careful when you are drilling holes in a property you dont know.


Or if you don't want your TV go crashing to the floor!


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 21, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm also a landlord. I own a second house that I rent out. Whenever a tenant moves out there are always a number of screws, nails, small holes for me to plug and paint over. I don't even charge tenants for this as I expect people to have pictures and other bits hanging on their walls.
> 
> Hanging a TV on the wall in today's age is considered NORMAL.


I also dont charge. But if the hole is too big I might do it but no big holes so far, only 1 year into owning this building.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 21, 2016)

I've lived in rental units before. It was houses though.

My landlords were fine with the idea of me drilling holes as long as they are covered up when I move out.


----------



## cornemuse (Nov 22, 2016)

Did you _ask_ your landlord?? 

Either if_ you_ could or _he_ would??

-c-


----------



## sabotron (Sep 15, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> One customer liked the Standit 400, and the other customer review for the Standit 600 is "Not so good; light and flimsy and overpriced."



Well I think it is on amazon prime now but I also heard they gonna do a kickstarter type site in October so there may be some discounts to be had on there.


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 15, 2017)

I have a cabinet/stand that is similar to this.






The TV support arm is attached to the cabinet, and nothing is attached to the wall.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 16, 2017)

So close to a year necro


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2017)

OP has Sorted the problem out  10 months ago
How do i know 
I sold him some parts at the time and we discussed  this and he said its now sorted

From OP to me in PM on Nov 21, 2016
"I'm planning on putting this PC inside an IKEA TV unit, and cutting out a hole at the back for a 23cm case fan to extract the heat. It should hopefully be a monster "


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2017)




----------

